# Fußbodenbelag in der Gartenlaube



## oldtimerfreund (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei eine Gartenlaube zu sanieren und benötige mal einen Rat in Sachen Fußbodenbelag.
Es wird das komplette Programm bei der Sanierung durchgezogen, d.h. Tapete runter neue Deckenpanele verlegen und neue Elektroinstallation.
Der Fußboden besteht aus Beton, als bisheriger Bodenbelag diente eine Schicht Pappe und darauf Linoleum.
Die Pappe ist an einige Stellen schon etwas angeschimmelt.
Ich habe schon überlegt Laminat zu verlegen, aber auch das lässt keine Luft an den Betonboden, so das ich eine erneute Schimmelbildung befürchte.
Was ist sonst noch zu empfehlen?

Grüße
Christian


----------



## troll20 (13. Mai 2019)

Abdichtung und Fliesen zb


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo Christian,
Deine Gartenlaube wird eher ungeheizt sein, und es ist uns nicht klar, ob eine "Horizontalsperre" vorhanden ist, die das "Aufsteigen" von Erdfeuchte unterbindet. 
Ich nehme an, dass Du mit dem aktuellen Zustand ganz gut leben konntest. 
Wenn Dein Fußboden unter dem Linoleum nicht gelitten hat, könntest Du ihn ja abdichten (z. B. einer Dichtschlämme). Auf die Dichtschlämme dann Akustik-Filz mit Abstand zur Wand ausbringen. Als Alternative baulich alles richtig zu machen, würde ich mir nicht antun. Wenn der Fußboden leidet, dann kann er so lange halten, bis das Wasser darunter sein Werk getan hat (das wird schon Jahre dauern).


----------



## Anja W. (14. Mai 2019)

Wir haben im (im Winter) ungeheizten Wochenendhaus Klick-Vinyl verlegt. Der Boden dort besteht aus einer nicht gedämmten Unterkonstruktion mit relativ dünnen Holzdielen drauf. Im Winter kommen allerdings immer Entfeuchter in die Räume.
Das Vinyl ist für Feuchträume geeignet und vom Material her so dicht, dass ich bezweifele, dass da Feuchtigkeit eindringen kann. Darunter liegt dieser ein wenig isolierende Trittschall aus Alu mit was drauf. Also auch keine organischen Materialien, die schimmeln.
Allerdings hat das Vinyl, das wir genommen haben, eine glatte Oberfläche. Das ist schon ein wenig kühl an den Füßen, wenn man aus dem Bett steigt.

Laminat, von allem billiges, quillt bei Feuchtigkeit sehr leicht auf. Das Problem lösen wir gerade hier im Haus, wo unser Vorgänger wohl ziemlich feucht gewischt  und der Belag mit Sicherheit nicht mehr als 5€ /m2 gekostet hat.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## troll20 (15. Mai 2019)

Pilze wachsen auch auf anorganischen Untergründen, das ist denen Wurscht.
Hauptsache feucht, warm und irgend etwas für die Energiegewinnung.


----------



## Anja W. (15. Mai 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Pilze wachsen auch auf anorganischen Untergründen, das ist denen Wurscht.
> Hauptsache feucht, warm und irgend etwas für die Energiegewinnung.



Stimmt, aber wenn ich denen schön vollgesogenes Pressholz oder Pappe anbiete, finden sie es bedeutend wohnlicher.
Eine leere Plastikpetrischale schimmelt auch irgendwann. Wenn da aber Nährboden drin ist, kannste fast zusehen.

Die Eignung für Feuchträume bei dem Vinylboden kommt ja auch nicht von ungefähr.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------

